# Ginger's kidding thread



## madcow (Jan 7, 2013)

Ginger is a 3-year-old pygmy and is due between mid January and the end of January.  I just acquired her and her daughter about 3 weeks ago.  Her daughter (Trixie) is from her FF last January.  These are my first goats and it's just really exciting reading all of the threads about the new babies born since finding this site!  It's down right addicting!  So I decided to put Ginger's thread on here and feed everyone's neverending need (including my own!) for pictures of all the new kids being born. Here are pictures I took of Ginger on New Year's Day.  I will get more updated ones tomorrow so you can see how much bigger she's gotten in that week's time.  

















Since these pictures have been taken she's gotten a lot bigger and her udder has really been filling out.  I wasn't sure if the udder development was because we have started feeding her alfalfa since it was taken and not sure if that would make a difference or not, but this is her second freshening.  She's 3 years old.  No "boom" yet with the udder.  No obvious discharge, but her lady parts have gotten puffy and she seems to be doing a lot more tail flicking as a result of that.  I guess it feels different to her, and I guess it should.  Needless to say, she's been eating more like a horse than a goat.  

I've got a baby monitor hooked up in the shelter we have for her.  Probably will set her up a birthing pen in the barn in the next day or so.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow, if you asked me when I though she was going to kid, I would have guessed in the next couple of days to at most a week. She is looking ready to go.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 7, 2013)

20kids...I was thinking the same thing.  She looks like she is open and partially dilated.

She sure is pretty.  She has those lines on her face.  Faces like that just make me wanna kiss on em.  LOL


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 8, 2013)

Yay Ginger!! She does look pretty close!!!


----------



## madcow (Jan 8, 2013)

Okay, you guys have made me that much more excited with your thinking she's close to kidding.  I was thinking maybe within the next couple of days myself.  I feel for her round ligaments every time I go out there and I can still feel them each I time I check.  She stands for me really well when I check, so I'm thinking it feels good to her.  I've been rubbing her spine for her a couple of times a day because she has really gotten sway backed over the last few days and I know it has to be uncomfortable for her.  I spoil my goats! My husband says I could spoil a rattelsnake if I had the chance! LOL!  Love my animals and especially my goats.  I gotta feeling I will be having a lot more of these potato chips!


----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 8, 2013)

She is beautiful, such a sweet looking girl.  I experienced my first and second kidding last year so I know exactly how you feel.  It's very exciting and a bit scary.  If you get to witness the birth (something I highly recommmend because it's an awesome experience) take a lot of pictures and/or videos because you will want to look at them over and over, plus we all love to see pictures as well


----------



## madcow (Jan 8, 2013)

Tmaxson said:
			
		

> She is beautiful, such a sweet looking girl.  I experienced my first and second kidding last year so I know exactly how you feel.  It's very exciting and a bit scary.  If you get to witness the birth (something I highly recommmend because it's an awesome experience) take a lot of pictures and/or videos because you will want to look at them over and over, plus we all love to see pictures as well


I definitely will take lots and lots of pictures.  I also have chickens and belong to the forum called ChickenChatter, and I've bombarded them with pictures of everything from the process from start to finish of building our hen house, and of Gertie (buff orpington), my broodiest chicken, and all of her broods (3).  They love pictures on that site, too.  The members on this site seem to be the same way!  I like sharing my "family pictures!"  I have the addiction of wanting to see as many pictures as possible and I'm happy to share mine with everyone else.   

Just talked to our daughter today and she lives only a few miles from here on her husband's family 3rd generation homestead and they are most likely getting goats too in the future.  Just gotta light a fire under my SIL to get him to build a pen area and a shelter.  They have 53 acres and he plans on planting hay this year, so should have a source for hay for the goats in the future.  He's thinking about Boer goats.  Daughter and granddaughters love babies, so goats should be just the thing for them.  

It's supposed to rain here for the next couple of days, but it won't keep me away from Ginger and checking on her.  I'll get new pictures of her today for you guys.  Be looking for them.  I think I'll do it right now.....


----------



## madcow (Jan 8, 2013)

Here are new pictures of Ginger.  Sorry, it's a really small shelter and I can't even stand up straight in it to take pictures.  Need to get that door on the section in the barn to move her.  I'm sure she will be very grateful to be in a drier shelter considering we are supposed to get rain  for the next few days.

















I'll keep you guys updated as things move along.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 8, 2013)

She's huge!!! She does look really close....


----------



## madcow (Jan 8, 2013)

Tmaxson said:
			
		

> She is beautiful, such a sweet looking girl.  I experienced my first and second kidding last year so I know exactly how you feel.  It's very exciting and a bit scary.  If you get to witness the birth (something I highly recommmend because it's an awesome experience) take a lot of pictures and/or videos because you will want to look at them over and over, plus we all love to see pictures as well


Oh yes, she is very sweet.  She now lets me touch her sides to feel the babies (thinking at least twins here), which she wouldn't a couple of weeks ago.  Must be the back massages making her used to me.  I am amazed at how gentle goats are and it's one of their most endearing qualities to me.  Not too scared about the birth, but a little nervous since this is my first kidding of hopefully many and I'm very excited about it.  I am a medical transcriptionist and work at home and medical stuff doesn't scare me at all like it might most people because of that.  I have no fear of doing what needs to be done for animals to help them.  I wasn't scared to trim their hooves for the first time a couple of weeks ago once I got my stanchion built to contain them.  I know it had to make Ginger feel better because I don't think her hooves had ever been trimmed by the previous owner and they were really overgrown.  I need to work on her left back hoof some more because it was too overgrown to cut completely down all at once.  It will be a gradual process on that one, but it's still much better and gotta be more comfortable for her now.  Well, gotta get to work this morning.  Put it off as long as I can.  Gotta make some money to feed my G.A.S.!  Later....


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 8, 2013)

I love that white band! Your girls faces are so pretty!


----------



## madcow (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you for the compliments about my girls.  

Today I am so thankful for the baby monitor that my daughter gave me for my birthday last month, because today is the second day of rain here and the goat pen is slicker than owl poop to walk in!  I've landed on my butt once in the chicken coop last year and that was no fun!  Yuk!  Don't want a repeat of that if I can avoid it.  I would not be surprised if we've gotten 5 inches of rain in the last 24 hours.  It rained all night because every time I listened to the monitor the only thing I could hear was the rain hitting the goat's shelter.  It's supposed to rain most of today also.  I'm not complaining, because we really needed the rain, but I am just being thankful for the technology available to make my life easier in my kid watch right now.  Hopefully our burn ban can be lifted so we can burn some of our brush we have had piled up since the summer.  I know the goats will be glad when the rain stops, which is supposed to be tomorrow, so they can come out of the shelter.  I know we all get stir crazy when we're cooped up for days in a row here in Texas!  That's one of the reasons I'm glad we live in Texas, because we don't have to endure much more than a few days at a time inside because of the weather being bad.  I will be happy to see a little sunshine again.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 9, 2013)

I agree with you on the sunshine. I am in Texas too, and it is ugly here today. Let the chickens out this morning cus it was cloudy but no rain. They raced back to their coop when the clouds suddenly started dumping rain by the curtains around noonish.

I hope you get some healthy beautiful baby girls for your first kidding.   
Your doe  is purty.


----------



## madcow (Jan 9, 2013)

Fluffygal said:
			
		

> I agree with you on the sunshine. I am in Texas too, and it is ugly here today. Let the chickens out this morning cus it was cloudy but no rain. They raced back to their coop when the clouds suddenly started dumping rain by the curtains around noonish.
> 
> I hope you get some healthy beautiful baby girls for your first kidding.
> Your doe  is purty.


Aww, thank you Fluffygal.  I think they're cute, but what momma or grandmother doesn't think their youngin's are the cutest things ever?  I guess it wouldn't really matter one way or the other, I would love them just the same.  Where are you in Texas?

It wouldn't hurt my feelings if I had 1 buckling, because I need a wether for a buck when I find the right one.  Don't want him to get lonely.  I'm hoping he will be like his father, a white pygmy.  He was the sweetest goat and he had the perfect name for a buck, "Romeo!"  Couldn't think of a better name for a buck than that, do you think? LOL! Maybe Casanova would be a good name for a buck too! LOL! The Good Lord knows he made them eager to woo the ladies!


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 9, 2013)

I am in Conroe which is north of Houston.
Romeo & Casanove are good names. 
My little buck is Abel. Just got him and the name just stuck from the list I thought of.


----------



## madcow (Jan 9, 2013)

Just a little update, and nothing going on, yet....  It's like waiting for each of my children or grandchildren to be born.  Ginger was acting her usual self this evening and her udder is full, but no "boom" yet.  Her ligaments are really thin at this point, so it couldn't be too long.  At least the rain stopped a while this afternoon and we all got a chance to get outside.  Gave the girls some fresh alfalfa and they gobbled it up while they were enjoying their new found freedom outside again.  It's supposed to rain some more tonight, but not as much.  I think we've gotten about 6 inches in the last 48 hours.  Everything is a sloppy mess outside and our dirt is very clay filled and is super slick.  Had to put some hay down so I could check on Ginger to keep from falling on my rearend. My luck, she'll kid tonight when it's this muddy.  Oh well....., at least we will have new babies!  Come on kids!


----------



## G6momma (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2013)

Okay, this morning when I went out to feed the girls I could see definite changes in Ginger's anatomy.  She appears to have dropped a bit and her belly isn't far from the ground at this point!  Her rump area has suddenly taken on an exaggerated sloped appearance.  Her udder is much more full, but the teats aren't filled out at this point, and I couldn't feel her ligaments this morning.  I know the ligments can come and go, so I will check them again in a little while.  Hope, hope  today will be the day we kid! Today would be good, because we aren't expecting any rain for the next few days. Gotta go out and pen her up in the kidding area and make ready for the birthing! Yeah!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2013)

I now see what is meant by being "posty legged."  When Ginger walks now it's like her motion gets hung up for a split second in her hips because everything is so loose in the rump area now.  She is having a difficult time walking around because of it.  She's just parked herself in front of the feed bag and has been eating almost nonstop this morning.  I know she's glad to be outside in the sunshine again after 2 days of rain.  Come on babies!!!!!  I'll go and take some pictures so you can see her on what is hopefully her last day of this pregnancy.


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok, here are some pics I took just a few minutes ago.  





Watch out wide load coming through!!!! LOL!  She's about to blow!




This one shows you the steepness of her rump area this morning.  She was scratching her back with her horn, silly girl.




Her udder is pretty full this morning, but teats still haven't filled out, but from what I understand that can happen at the time of kidding. Her vulvar area looks a little more open this morning, too.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 10, 2013)

My guess is she is going to kid in the next 24 to 48 hours.


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> My guess is she is going to kid in the next 24 to 48 hours.


20kids, that's my guess too.  I've been out to check on her a couple of times and she's been in the shelter most of the time, even though it's the first sunny day we've had since Tuesday.  I have the baby monitor on and I hear her in the shelter right now. Kids are in our near future.


----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## jodief100 (Jan 10, 2013)

Come On!  I need a goat baby fix........


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2013)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Come On!  I need a goat baby fix........


Me too!  I am sooooo ready for these babies!


----------



## daisyjack (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 10, 2013)

. Cool babies are closer to arrival. .


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2013)

So glad work is really slow coming in today.  That way I can go out and check every little bit on Ginger.  She's pretty grumpy and I guess she has a right to be being that preggo!  She's gotta be miserable.  She seems to be more irritated with Trixie today and has head butted her a few times shooing her away.   She won't lie down , but I can tell she wants to bask in the warm sun.  Some of that has to do with the fact the ground is so wet from all the rain and the only place she has to lie down, that's dry, is in the shelter or up on the stanchion.  There's no way she can get up on the stanchion at this point.  I can tell she's thinking about it, but decides against it.  I put her a step up just in case she wants to try, but I doubt she will.  She's pretty much standing in the same place most of the time because it just seems too uncomfortable for her to walk around, even a little bit.  Poor baby.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 10, 2013)

She looks done!


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2013)

Well, decided to make an evening check on Ginger and she and Trixie were just chillin'.  No other signs, but her ligaments were there sometimes today and then gone again.  So I think she's close.  She did finally get up on the stanchion today to lie in the sun.  Don't know how she managed as big as she is to jump up there.  Maybe the step helped.  Got the baby monitor and will have it on all night tonight.  Probably won't sleep well, but it will be worth it in the long run.  I can always sleep later, right?:/


----------



## poorboys (Jan 11, 2013)

hope she delivers today, I don't see how she could go much longer. very nice looking doe.


----------



## madcow (Jan 11, 2013)

poorboys said:
			
		

> hope she delivers today, I don't see how she could go much longer. very nice looking doe.


Thank you!  She's still hanging in there.  Checked ligaments this morning and I can still feel them, (keep popping back up and then diappear again, repeatedly), but will be checking throughout the day.  You're right, don't see how she could go much longer either.  She's huge and really uncomfortable.  She is so posty legged when she walks it isn't funny.  Will keep everyone updated as things transpire......


----------



## madcow (Jan 11, 2013)

Just checked her again and she was lying down in the shelter, instead of her usual eating constantly.  She did take a few raisins as a treat.  Maybe we're getting closer.  Come on Ginger, momma needs a new pair of shoes! LOL! Or maybe just a couple of cute kids. Haha!


----------



## madcow (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok, nothing new just yet.  Meanwhile I have pictures of the buck who fathered these kids for your enjoyment as we are waiting.  His name is Romeo.  I thought that was the best name ever for a buck!  The name says it all!  









Hope some of the babies are white like he is!


----------



## madcow (Jan 12, 2013)

I spent a little more time, than I did when I fed them this morning, and checked Ginger more closely.  She has dropped a whole lot more today.  The top of her bulges are almost squishy because she has more room in that area.  Her previous owner, who sent me the pictures of the baby daddy, Romeo, says she believes she will be due the 15th.  Sigh......  A few more days.  Just read about the "Doe Code" and it is too funny, but sadly very true! LOL! And that's what I'm going through right now, waiting, waiting, waiting, waiting, ........

I hope I'm not building you (and me!) guys up too much here with all the blow-by-blow goat posts, but I figure you are all a bunch of addicts like I am and just as impatient as I can be sometimes.  My daughter calls me every morning about the same time to chat (she's a medical transcriptionist also and we work for the same company with the same schedule, and spends most of her time at home, too), and her husband had her call me earlier than usual yesterday because he wanted to know if Ginger had kidded!  LOL!  I have them all hooked into this baby watch!  Babies are too addicting!  I just have to remember the wait is just as much fun as the the actual birth and time with the babies afterwards.  Otherwise, the wait will become agonizing! Aaagh!  I have a feeling that as soon as my SIL sees these kids he will be putting up the fence and shelter at their place for their goats!  

Anyway, hope I gave you guys your waiting fix for a while.  You KNOW I'll be on line as soon as something gets moving here with Ginger.  I don't think it could be too many more days at this point.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 12, 2013)

Any new news about Ginger?  Hoping you're not on because you are out with Ginger watching her have those babies.


----------



## madcow (Jan 12, 2013)

Nothing really going on that I can directly put my finger on at this point.  Her vulvar area is dilated more today, about the size of a nickel.  That's more than it has been.  She's been eating pretty much as usual.  She stood with only her front hooves on the edge of a small concrete pad that's in her pen area and stared off into space for a good while today.  While she was doing that she would adjust and readjust her back legs (they were off the pad, so her backside was about 6 inches lower than the front) as close together as she could get them.  She did that maybe 6 or 7 times.  She stayed that way for about 15 minutes.  Don't know if she was having early contractions or if it just felt better to stand that way.  Hard to say.  Of course I want to believe she's in early labor, but of course she's not telling! LOL!  I wish goats could talk.  She is being overly affectionate today and I've seen her stretch once today, so she's getting the babies in position for delivery.  I know that's one of the signs.  She has been doing a lot of tail flicking, so something feels funny to her in that area, I'm guessing.  All this waiting could make a person lose their mind if they didn't know it will happen eventually.


----------



## madcow (Jan 12, 2013)

Norther just blew in.  You know what that means don't you?  No?  It means she'll kid in the dead of night, with the wind and rain blowing and cold temperatures!  It was just gorgeous all day in the 70s and now the cold weather is coming back.  Just my luck....


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 12, 2013)

Your highs are in the 70's  !!!!...our high today was 18... And this upcoming week is going to be colder


----------



## madcow (Jan 12, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Your highs are in the 70's  !!!!...our high today was 18... And this upcoming week is going to be colder


I'm sorry, that's really cold! The saying in Texas is that "if you don't like the weather, wait a little while, it'll change."  And it always does.  We can  have huge extremes in a single day.  It'll be in the 20s in the morning and by afternoon it can be almost 70.  Crazy, huh?  The good thing about Texas is weather won't stay the same for too many days in a row, except in the summer and we have lots of 100-degree days in a row, as many as 60 to 70.  It gets really hot here.  We don't complain too much about the cold here, just the heat.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 12, 2013)

yeah in the summer I wish I could steal an ice berg cus it gets so stinkin hot. The older I get the less I tolerate these extreme heat temps. 
I feel bad for the critters during the summer. 

Back to Ginger, how is the momma doing? Hope to see pics of her & some healthy babies.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 13, 2013)

That's the saying here too  . We should warm up next Monday to back in the 30s. We are a pretty constant mid90s in the summer.

 Hope ginger hold off till is warmer....except I want baby goat pictures right now!!!!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 13, 2013)

Pretty doe!  Waiting to hear...


----------



## madcow (Jan 13, 2013)

Just and update, but no babies yet.  Sigh....  We just did something to her that would upset any expectant mother into starting labor; we separated her and Trixie, her daughter from last year, and Ginger is in the kidding pen.  They are probably no further than 20 feet away and I am listening on the baby monitor and they are both just calling to each other in earnest because I know they hear each other.  It's just about to break my heart, but it had to be done for everyone's safety.  This is the first time they have been separated since Trixie was born.  Wwaaahhhhhh! Sob, sob, sob......

Anyway, in feeling ligaments today I felt mostly spine and not much of anything else, but no other signs.  The weather warmed up to a balmy 50 degrees today and was sunny.  I don't work again until Tuesday and tonight would be a good night for her to kid with it being warmer and it not hurting me too much to miss out on some sleep, but of course that's up to them babies at this point.  Could I be so lucky in that they would be born tonight?  Probaby have just a good of a chance of winning the lotto.....


----------



## madcow (Jan 13, 2013)

Still nothing concerning babies.  But I had one really pissed off momma (Ginger) trying to  butt the door down in an attempt to get to Trixie because she could hear her crying for her (see post above concerning separating them for the birth).  She actually banged the door hard enough to break 1 of the 2 latches on it.  Bruce happened to be gone at the time so I was all by myself and not sure when he would be back, and I was torn between trying to keep her in and going after Trixie and putting her in with Ginger to calm them down.  I ended up going and carrying Trixie around to the garage, needing to pick her up and put her down a couple of times in order to open all the doors on the way to taking her to Ginger.  Now this is no easy task for me considering my chunky matronly size, but once I put my mind to something I do it, and this was no exception.  Of course she threw a fit the entire way making it that much more difficult to get her there.  She refused to walk with me leading her by the collar.  I've not taught either one to follow on a lead yet, but that will be getting worked on really soon here.  I was really worried that Ginger would hear her cries and bust down the door completely and I would have an angry, charging goat hit me as I opened the door to the garage before getting to the pen she was in,  but thankfully that didn't happen.  Anyway, as soon as I put Trixie in with her mother, her mother butted her a few times like she was angry with her, but then they both settled down and started eating alfalfa together.  The've been happy ever since.  Whew, what an ordeal.   When Bruce got home he and I put 2 sets of brackets up on either side of the door frame and put T-posts across them to keep the door baracaded.  I'd like to see her break that down, but you what, I wouldn't put it past an angry mother in being able to do it!


----------



## madcow (Jan 14, 2013)

Just checked on the girls and Ginger is doing just fine.  Darn!  Bruce says that Ginger must have some mule in her because she's being so stubborn about having these babies!  Grrrrrrrr!  I have a quilt bee meeting tonight and I almost hate to go, because you know she'll find a way to kid while I'm gone and Bruce will have no idea what to do to help if needed.  I'm sure he will do fine and I can get home in about 30 minutes, so it should be okay.  Later......


----------



## madcow (Jan 14, 2013)

Forgot to look at Ginger's udders this morning when I checked, but went back out and checked a second time today and they have indeed "boomed" since last night!  Her udder is actually sticking out some behind her legs now, whereas yesterday they weren't.  We are getting really close now.  Yeahhhhh!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 14, 2013)

Sounds like Ginger is exercising the Doe Code on ya.


----------



## madcow (Jan 14, 2013)

Fluffygal said:
			
		

> Sounds like Ginger is exercising the Doe Code on ya.


Man, you've got that right Fluffygal!  She can stop any time now and get on with it!


----------



## madcow (Jan 15, 2013)

Well guys, I figured out that what I thought was udder "boom" with Ginger wasn't.  It was the way she was standing that made it look like it had grown dramatically.  I feel really embarrassed about it.  She has been standing with her hind legs really close together and it made her udder stick way out past her back legs.  She still hasn't kidded, and no signs that she will at this moment.  Still feeling her ligaments, which I should have checked at that point, but didn't, probably would have told me more.  We're still waiting, and waiting, and waiting, and waiting, and.........


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 15, 2013)

madcow said:
			
		

> Well guys, I figured out that what I thought was udder "boom" with Ginger wasn't.  It was the way she was standing that made it look like it had grown dramatically.  I feel really embarrassed about it.  She has been standing with her hind legs really close together and it made her udder stick way out past her back legs.  She still hasn't kidded, and no signs that she will at this moment.  Still feeling her ligaments, which I should have checked at that point, but didn't, probably would have told me more.  We're still waiting, and waiting, and waiting, and waiting, and.........


 
So you have no bred date on her? That is what is making it so hard on you. I'm kind of glad I have a due date for my girls, but of course they could go earlier or later than due dates. Hoping she gives you kids soon.


----------



## daisyjack (Jan 15, 2013)

she was showing off her goat cleavage to you 
I have been looking at this thread everyday hoping you get babies soon


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## madcow (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks so much Fluffygal!  Sorry for stringing you along, but just didn't have sure dates on this doe.  Just checked on her for the last time tonight before turning on the baby monitor and hitting the hay myself, and she was dozing off to sleep in the balmy 42-degree temperature in the garage.  Supposed to get in the mid 20s tonight.  Just my luck it will be tonight at the coldest temp when she decides to kid.  Thankfully I went ahead and put a heat lamp in there to keep them a little warmer, but I doubt it will make much difference, considering the garage was built in 1953 and is pretty much just boards and nails.  Will bring in the radiator-type heater I have while she kids to ensure I stay warm enough to help her and for the babies, too.  That should help. Meanwhile, still just waiting.....


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 16, 2013)

How are you both doing today? Are you a goat Granny today? 
Yesterday was a miserable cold day. But the good news is we are supposed to have nice weather for the rest of the week.


----------



## madcow (Jan 16, 2013)

No, not a NanaGoat yet.  Checked her this evening and she has dropped even more since the other day.  Saw her bow her back up once while I was watching her, but that was because I could see one of the babies was moving and it must have made her really uncpmfortable.  She only did that for a few seconds and then relaxed.  She is huge!  Little worried about the baby(ies) on the left side because I've never seen any movement on that side.  I hope I'm just worrying needlessly and everything will be okay.  These things can be so unpredictable.  Yeah, weather was rotten cold and windy yesterday, but it was soooo much better today and tomorrow should be good too.  Ready to put some onion sets in the ground.  We will still just stay in the holding pattern and see what comes our way with these babies!  Thanks for checking.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 16, 2013)

Sounds like she is milking it for all the attention. 
Can't wait to see the babies when they come.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 16, 2013)

Babies on right, rumen on left.  Unless they are really really big and crowded you won't see movement on the left side.  One less thing to worry about for ya.


----------



## madcow (Jan 17, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> madcow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per the seller there was no exact date on her, just a general range.  At this point it could be anywhere between "now" and the end of the January.  That's making it really frustrating.  For sure when I breed my goats I will be keeping records on all this, because this just makes it a lot more work than it needs to be in my opinion.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 17, 2013)

madcow said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry you are having to deal with this, I know exactly how you feel.  My very first goat birth had the same exact situation.  So this year, even though I have a buck, I took the girls on a date with him in order to have an exact due date.   She will eventually give birth but I'm sure at this point your are thinking is this ever going to happen.  She really did look close in the last picture you posted of her so it should be any time now.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 17, 2013)

I definitely wanted a breeding date for Bailey because she has had kidding issues before so I really want to be available if she has issues again. I'll probably be just as crazy when it comes kidding time around here.


----------



## madcow (Jan 17, 2013)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Babies on right, rumen on left.  Unless they are really really big and crowded you won't see movement on the left side.  One less thing to worry about for ya.


Well, that's just wonderful information to have!  Thanks, it does ease my mind of some worry!  Hope it helps someone else in the future too who may read this.  Whew......  I can find more things to worry about than most people can find answers.  I used to not be that way, but I find more and more to worry about as I get older. Thanks so very much Mamaboid!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 17, 2013)

*Just found this thread and read the whole thing! I'm crossing my fingers for you and for a safe kidding! Can't wait to see pics of the new babies!!!*


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Jan 17, 2013)

Any chance of new pics?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh my goodness...I can't believe she hasn't kidded yet. I thought for sure she would have gone by the 14th.


----------



## madcow (Jan 18, 2013)

TigerLily Trail Ranch said:
			
		

> Any chance of new pics?


Here's a picture of her this morning.





this one was on the 10th.


----------



## madcow (Jan 18, 2013)

I think she looked bigger on the 10th than she does now, which to me shows you she has dropped some.


----------



## madcow (Jan 19, 2013)

Okay everyone still NOTHING!  Grrrrrr.......!!!!  So to appease myself and to give everyone a fix with pictures here are today's of Ginger's backside, udder, and belly.  I'm beginning to feel like I'm taking porno pictures of Ginger's backside anymore! LOL!  I think her udder appears to be fuller (for real this time!) and her nether parts look puffy today.  What you guys think?  Anyway, without further adieu the star of the show Ms. Ginger!!!!!!!!!!:







The backside picture:





The udder:





By the way, she was scratching her backside on the cable spool at the time!  LOL!  Such a lady.....


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 19, 2013)

ya know a watched pot does not boil... 

She is so beautiful...that stripe is fantastic! Hope she goes soon for ya.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 19, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> ya know a watched pot does not boil...
> 
> She is so beautiful...that stripe is fantastic! Hope she goes soon for ya.


Yep, I say go out for the day. Maybe when you get back she'll have some babies bouncing around for you!


----------



## madcow (Jan 19, 2013)

It's hard not to watch them, mainly because I love them so much.  Sigh.........


----------



## bigmike (Jan 19, 2013)

She looks a lot like mine that is due in May....And i'm just like you, watching and waiting..when I checked on Dixie (the one due anytime now) this morning she had some discharge and seems to be panting a bit, so I know she's close..She is such a pretty tri-colored blue eyd doe it's gonna be interesting to see what kid looks like..I am about to go check on them and see what's up...good luck and i'll keep monitoring your progress


----------



## madcow (Jan 19, 2013)

bigmike said:
			
		

> She looks a lot like mine that is due in May....And i'm just like you, watching and waiting..when I checked on Dixie (the one due anytime now) this morning she had some discharge and seems to be panting a bit, so I know she's close..She is such a pretty tri-colored blue eyd doe it's gonna be interesting to see what kid looks like..I am about to go check on them and see what's up...good luck and i'll keep monitoring your progress


Thanks bigmike!  They are precious critters.  I'm beginning to feel like Ellie Mae Clampet any more with all my animals and I think I'm just getting started! LOL!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 19, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> ya know a watched pot does not boil...
> 
> She is so beautiful...that stripe is fantastic! Hope she goes soon for ya.


She is very pretty! Can't wait to see those kids!

Southern, you are so right!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 19, 2013)

Madcow---- every time I see "madcow" on Gingers kidding thread I get all excited thinking she went! You are killin me!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 19, 2013)

madcow said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what happened with my two does. I knew the older one was pregnant when I bought her. I asked the owner when she had been bred.

"Well, she's been with a buck since August. Her daughter might be bred too."

So I began calculating late Sept-early Oct. as my conception dates since neither one "looked" pregnant when I brought them home, but I had a gut feeling on the older one. The younger one--who had the first kid--was a surprise to me. When she began bagging up in Dec., I knew she would be first then.

Waiting with ya ...


----------



## madcow (Jan 19, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Madcow---- every time I see "madcow" on Gingers kidding thread I get all excited thinking she went! You are killin me!


You? Imagine what it's doing to me every time I go and check her and still no change!  There's no way this doe is going to kid without me knowing it.  This may be the longest thread ever waiting on kidding! I think she's holding out for the 22nd, because that's mine and Bruce's 41st wedding aniversary.  She might even be holding out for the full moon on the 27th.  I certainly hope not!  Geez, this is agonizing.  It also makes me wonder how many she has in there.  She had twins with her first kidding, a buck and a doe.  I figure at least twins, but more would be wonderful.  

I sat outside with Ginger and Trixie for about 30 minutes in the dark, because the temp is around 60, no wind, clear sky, half moon, and just gorgeous.  Makes we want to sleep out on the deck it's no nice.  It would be a great night for her to kid, but I got a feeling that isn't going to happen tonight, unless she really wants to surprise me!  I would love that!!!!!  

Hang in there everyone, she can't stay pregnant forever, at least I don't think she can....... LOL!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 19, 2013)

you just got me again..


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 19, 2013)

Hopefully you get to snuggle baby goats soon.


----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 19, 2013)

60 at night that is perfect kidding weather, come on Ginger it's time.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 19, 2013)

...i'm like southern, every time i see your name on the thread i think she kidded.. ..


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Me too...keep thinking...yes..this is it!!!!


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 21, 2013)

So how is Ginger today?


----------



## madcow (Jan 21, 2013)

Almost hate to answer any posts on this thread anymore because I feel as though I'm torturing everyone when I continue to tell you she hasn't kidded yet, and she still HASN'T!  She had brown goo dripping last night, and I stayed up a good while checking every hour, and then 2 hours and then I gave up, because there were no other signs!  I guess she only passed her mucous plug.  This goat is stringing me and all of you guys along!  The goo was brownish-clear, but there wasn't very much of it, but it caused me to be hopeful that was going to be the time.  NOT!  I felt her ligaments and they were really mushy, but after all that checked them again this morning and I can feel them again.  It's enough to drive a person crazy!  Still no babies!  The doe code in play for all of us here!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 21, 2013)

I can only hope that the goo was a good sign that Ginger will be kidding soon.  I know it's driving you crazy!  She's sticking to the doe code for sure. 

I have to wait till April for my does to kid. Nervous but excited about it. Really hope I don't get strung along by them.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 21, 2013)

Boy, how did you manage to get such an ornery doe? 
She is really milking it for all the attention she can get. 

The goodnews is the babies do hafta come out.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, it will be at the 100th post when she pops.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 21, 2013)

Don't feel bad madcow...i've been swearing that dixie was gonna kid anytime now..but she just keeps stringing me on...She has had a little discharge and seems to be spending more time to herself rather than hanging with the herd and she's eating like a pig...But her udder while large has not gone BOOM yet..I'm sure hse will kid this week while i am at work instead of today while i am home...She got the doe code going on as well....I'll be monitoring your progress or lack thereof..Good luck


----------



## tcwiley (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm right there with you, My Gretel and Jill are both first time Mommas and are taking forever it seems!


----------



## madcow (Jan 21, 2013)

Fluffygal said:
			
		

> Oh, it will be at the 100th post when she pops.


Okay, than I'll just post 7 more times after this one and then it will be time!  LOL!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 21, 2013)

Post # 96! 

Lets get to 100 so we can see them babies!!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 21, 2013)

What day is Ginger on?


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 21, 2013)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> Post # 96!
> 
> Lets get to 100 so we can see them babies!!


You know, I am here to tell you that this trick does NOT work. Sarabi was already overdue when I hit post 100 a couple of days ago. She is now *DAY 154*.

Of course, I have a non-reschedule-able medical procedure tomorrow, lasting from 9 am to 1pm, leaving here at home dh and 14 year old son. Sarabi is super terrified of dh for some reason, he can't even walk into the back yard without her freaking out. Yes, yes, you know when they'll go, right?

Boy there are a lot of us in this same predicament!


----------



## madcow (Jan 21, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> What day is Ginger on?


That's the problem, don't know!  She's supposed to be due between the 15th of Jan. and the end of Jan.!  I think we are almost there.   This should make at least the 100th post, so Fluffygal, this should be it!


----------



## madcow (Jan 21, 2013)

2goats8kids said:
			
		

> pridegoethb4thefall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like the only possible time she could go.  I think I'll go check on Ginger......


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 21, 2013)

:bun  :bun  :bun
Cheering for babies!!! :bun


----------



## madcow (Jan 22, 2013)

We have a boomed udder, totally gone ligaments, and amber goo dripping this morning!  Today is the day!  Yeah, and it's our 41st aniversary today!  Here's a picture of what is happening this morning:


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 22, 2013)

this must be the most watched thread! 

...and she is right on time!

So what is your guess ? I say twin (i want it to be 2 does) but gonna go with.... doe/buck  


eta- Happy anniversary!


----------



## bigmike (Jan 22, 2013)

:


----------



## madcow (Jan 22, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> this must be the most watched thread!
> 
> ...and she is right on time!
> 
> ...


I'd love to have triplets, but like you, I think it will be twins.  She had a buck and a doe last time, so that's what I'm thinking she'll have this time.  Just checked and she's been eating her breakfast with a fervor and which is good, because she's gonna need the energy! Luckily I don't have a lot of work to do today, so I should be able to be there for the birth! I'll post with updates as they transpire! Thanks for all the well wishes!  WooHoo!


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 22, 2013)

more babies hooray!


----------



## daisyjack (Jan 22, 2013)

today is the day


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

Happy Anniversary!!!!  Yup...she was just waiting to celebrate this date with you so that you'd never forget what day she kidded 

I see now why goat people call that udder as BOOM....wow...that is quite an udder 

Good luck!!!!!  Won't be long now


----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 22, 2013)

Happy anniversary indeed.  Can't wait to see the little ones.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 22, 2013)

Happy Anniversary!!  Go Ginger, Go Ginger


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 22, 2013)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!

 Now I'll sit here and wait on news about Ginger.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 22, 2013)

How udderly exciting!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

Anything?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 22, 2013)

Fluffygal said:
			
		

> How udderly exciting!


----------



## madcow (Jan 22, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Fluffygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> > How udderly exciting!


Okay, I don't care who you are, that's funny! LOL!  Well, her udder has gotten more full as the day goes on, and she's visibly uncomfortable for short periods of time.  Her udder is so big she finds it hard to waddle around.  She's still eating like she's a horse and not a goat!  No big amounts of goo yet, just a slight drip throughout the day.  I'm thinking she will wait until it gets dark and then kid.  I have the baby monitor on and she's been doing a lot of talking throughout the day.  In fact I just heard her.  I don't think she's into hard labor yet, but of course that could change at any second.  So we're still just circling the wagons and getting everything in order for the real work to come.  She's incredibly affectionate today, but she stops her attention getting from time to time when I'm out there, I guess to allow a contraction to pass, and then she picks up her loviness again.  She thinks she has to lick my hands everytime they are close to her face.  She's ready to lick some babies is my guess!  I will keep you updated as more things progress.  She's on her own time schedule her, but I wish she would get on with it......:/


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ahhhhhh so excited for the past 2 weeks ive been checking on here and every day NOTHING lol


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Jan 23, 2013)

Update please! She is *the* doe ive been waiting on ! 

Yep shez talking to the kids (if she hasnt popped yet) & is getting ready for mama mode .  for a smooth kidding (or if she has popped  that the kidding was easy).


----------



## madcow (Jan 23, 2013)

Wait no more!  We have 1 doeling at this point and she was born about 30 minutes ago.  She's doing great and has tried to be up on her feet already.  I believe Ginger is working on another one, so the wait isn't completely over.  She didn't make it for our aniversary, but that's okay, I didn't want to share it anyway.  Will let you guys know about the next one.  Here's a couple of pictures to keep you hanging on:


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 23, 2013)

What a beauty!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2013)

and here they come... :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun

Darling doeling!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 23, 2013)

She's adorable!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 23, 2013)

So far so good!  Pretty little girl.   Now pop the other one out Ginger!


----------



## bigmike (Jan 23, 2013)

...congratulations, she is a beautiful little thing..maybe the other one will be a doe also..


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

She's a cutie


----------



## madcow (Jan 23, 2013)

WooHoo!  We have a buckling also!  Ginger was so worn out I had to go in and help the little guy along, because she just didn't have it in her any more to push.  He was born hind hooves first.  I have taken  pictures but didn't bring the camera in with me because just came in to wash myself up and put on some clothes.  I'm still in my PJs and housecoat!  The doeling is going to be called Edna, named after Bruce's last aunt, who died yesterday.  Don't know what to call the buckling yet.  Maybe Ernest, after Bruce's father, who died many years ago.  Gotta check with him on that one.  He has a white belly band like Ginger and a tuft of white between his horn buds like his sister Trixie.  I had to put Trixie in with the chickens because at one point she had cornered Edna and was head butting her and I wasn't going to have a jealous sister hurting anyone!  Woo, that's a lot of work!  I'm so tired and I still have to work today!  Well better get to it.  Hopefully work will be coming in slow and I can take a breather before I dive in head first!


----------



## madcow (Jan 23, 2013)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> What a beauty!!


I think so, but I'm a little smitten with her and what NanaGoat wouldn't be!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Congratulations and good job on helping Ginger with the little guy!!!!


----------



## madcow (Jan 23, 2013)

Okay, we've named the little guy Dirty Ern after Bruce's dad and the doeling after his Aunt Edna.  I feel like I just had to run a 5-mile race.  Here are more pictures. 

Here's Ernie by himself.






The 2 of them together.




Not the best of them, but at least it's a picture.





I brought Ernie into the house and blow dried him off and he went to sleep while Bruce and I were drying him with the dryer and a towel.  He's so sweet.  Bruce says Edna gets cuter the more she dries off.  Haven't weighted them, but I will here pretty soon.  Kind of concerned because the little girl hasn't been able to get to the teat to feed and she was born at about 5:30 and it's now 9:15.  I did give her some Nutridrench right after she was born and also gave Ernie some when he was about 30 minutes old.  Hopefully that will sustain them until they can get some of Ginger's good juice!  So glad this all went well and I feel indoctrinated into the goat midwife society now! LOL!  It was an amazing experience and I'm ready to buy a buck and get Trixie pregnant!  Kids born in early summer would be okay, but I think late fall would be better.  So we've got a few months to find the right buck for breeding.  Anyway, I guess this is the finale to a very long birthing thread, but I will continue to post pictures over the next few weeks so you can see how they are progressing, or maybe just start another thread just about them.  Thanks for following along and for everyone's great advice and patience with all of this!  Love this forum!  Goats rule the world!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2013)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!

They are so cute! Love that band!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh again...congratulations...have been watching Ginger's thread for some time and so happy with the happy outcome...they are darling!


----------



## madcow (Jan 23, 2013)

By the way, we will be keeping both of them.  Ernie will be wethered when he's old enough in a few weeks and Edna will be a good doeling to keep, too.  Just need a buck.  

Poor Ginger was just wiped out and gave her some feed and BOSS and hoping she would regain some strength in order to get up on her feet and feed the youngin's here pretty soon.  Little concerned about that, but I will try to be patient.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 23, 2013)

Congrats, they are both super cute.


----------



## madcow (Jan 23, 2013)

They both weigh 4 pounds a piece.  Amazing how close they are in size.  Neither of them have found a teat yet.  Her udder is full and her teats are behind her legs and they just haven't located them yet.  I did release the plugs in each teat and she does have colostrum and I was able to milk out about a tablespoonful.  How do you get them to locate the teats?  I've tried putting them both in by the teats numerous times and they are looking too high up to locate them.  Her udders hang way low and they just don't seem to want to bend down to find the teat.  I know you can't put it in their mouth because they just aren't going to go for that.  Any suggestions for this problem?  I will keep trying.  She hasn't pass all the afterbirth as of yet, but it's still too early to worry about that just yet.  My concern is getting these little darlings some colostrum.  Tried feeding Edna some from a bottle, but she refused to take it.  She might have gotten a mouthful, but no more than that.  How much time should I wait to try and bottle feed them if they don't locate a teat?


----------



## bigmike (Jan 23, 2013)

Awesome...Such pretty babies...Now if only Ginger will get on with it I'll be happy...She's using the doe code to her full ability..Congratulations


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

They are still pretty new...and I know with our lambs they go looking for the teat starting at Mama's chest for some reason?  I'd watch and give it a little time...and I wouldn't hesitate to put their mouths on the teats if it were me...but I am a busy body when it comes to newborns.

And you're right...that first milk as soon as possible is very important!  Good luck!!!!!


----------



## madcow (Jan 23, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> They are still pretty new...and I know with our lambs they go looking for the teat starting at Mama's chest for some reason?  I'd watch and give it a little time...and I wouldn't hesitate to put their mouths on the teats if it were me...but I am a busy body when it comes to newborns.
> 
> And you're right...that first milk as soon as possible is very important!  Good luck!!!!!


I guess I'm just a little anxious with these being my first babies and all!  But I want them to do well and give them every chance I can.  I guess it's a good thing they are up and looking and hopefully they will find it soon.  I'm going to keep checking on them and give them some more Nutridrench this evening if they haven't located it by then.  You can give it every 12 hours if needed.  I'll do as you suggested and guide them as much as they will allow me to.  I guess I just need to be a little more persistent with them, considering everything is new to them and I'm sure it's hard on them too to be born.  Hopefully Ginger will regain some strength and guide them a bit, too.  I gave her some raisins so it should help replace a little of her lost energy.  She loves them.  Tried to give her some Nutridrench too, but she wasn't having it, so  I left her alone, and will try again later.  Maybe some dried apples in a bit will help her along too.  She's gotta be totally washed out from the ordeal.  So glad this is all over with and everything turned out okay.  Good thing I was there to help her out, because it might not have turned out as well as it did if I hadn't been.  Can't wait for those little babies to get some energy and start running around a bit.  They are adorable!


----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 23, 2013)

Good job to you and Ginger.  Such pretty little babies.


----------



## madcow (Jan 23, 2013)

Okay, I can breathe a sigh of relief, because when I went out just a few minutes ago the babies had finally located the teats and were nursing and Ginger was trying to consume the afterbirth, which she finally passed.  I took it away from her and gave her some dried apples instead.  She gobbled them up.  Figured that would give her more energy than trying to waste it on eating the afterbirth.  The babies were glued to her side and trying to find the teats.  They would find them and then lose them again.  I know they will figure it out.  Trixie is still in the chicken run and she seems content, because she's only separated by 2 layers of chicken wire and she can see Ginger and the babies.  The chickens don't seem to mind her at all.  Thankfully the door for the hen house is too small for her to get through, so no worry about her eating the chicken feed that's out for the chickens in there.  Whew, this has been a lot of work, but it's really exciting!  Nothing like new life to bring some excitement into your life!  Just think, we doubled the size of our herd in 1 day!  It's great!


----------



## madcow (Jan 23, 2013)

Here are more pictures, just later in the morning, after they found the teat! Sorry they aren't the greatest, but they're better than nothing, right!  LOL!


----------



## lovinglife (Jan 23, 2013)

AHHHH SOOO SWEET!  What adorable babies!!!


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 23, 2013)

SOOOO cute, i love the little boys coloring.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 23, 2013)

She finally did it!!! Yay Ginger! Congrats they are so cute!!


----------



## madcow (Jan 24, 2013)

Here are some more pictures of the babies.  They are nursing well, because they have the customary gold poop from the coloestrum today.  Bruce says that only I would think that baby goats have "gold" poop! LOL!  Sadly, he's right!  






This one is Ernie:





This one is Edna:


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2013)

So cute!!!! 

Looking for "gold" poop sounds so much nicer than looking for breastfed poop...I have to change that to "gold" poop


----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 24, 2013)

I just lover their coloring, they look just like mom and big sister.  I'm sure you are having a ball.  Don't plan on getting anything done around your house for a while because they are just too adorable not to sit and watch for hours.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 24, 2013)

Adorable!!! Now I am jonesin for my 2 girls to finally kid!!!


----------



## bigmike (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm so jealous..I wish dixie would get on with it..But she's using the doe code to full effect..I'm sure she'll wait until Saturday when we supposed to get thunderstorms and while i'm gone to get hay and feed..I guess that's better than having it/them when it was 18 degrees....they are so pretty and adorable


----------



## madcow (Jan 24, 2013)

bigmike said:
			
		

> I'm so jealous..I wish dixie would get on with it..But she's using the doe code to full effect..I'm sure she'll wait until Saturday when we supposed to get thunderstorms and while i'm gone to get hay and feed..I guess that's better than having it/them when it was 18 degrees....they are so pretty and adorable


Drives you crazy doesn't it?  I though Ginger would never kid.  So thankful it's finally happened and now I can plan for my next bunch of kids! LOL!  SIL just came over and saw them for the first time and he fell in love with both of the babies.  His words were "super cute!"  He took pictures to show our daughter.  Won't be long and they will be having goats of their own.  OMG, I've infected the whole family!  LOL!


----------



## neener92 (Jan 24, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 24, 2013)

Your babies are adorable!  

I don't want to worry you, but are your babies back legs straightish? It almost looks like "tippy toeing". A couple pics kind of look like it to me....Any more experienced goat persons see what I think I see????? 

I was thinking a selenium issue if they are.... 

I wanted to mention it just in case....  If I am wrong thats great!

Our first babies were selenium deficient at birth and the joints bent the wrong way. Selenium injections fixed them right up....


----------



## madcow (Jan 24, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> Your babies are adorable!
> 
> I don't want to worry you, but are your babies back legs straightish? It almost looks like "tippy toeing". A couple pics kind of look like it to me....Any more experienced goat persons see what I think I see?????
> 
> ...


Hum....  Since these are my first goats I wouldn't know what I'm looking at.  What would you do?  I don't think Ginger was getting any extra minerals in her diet until I got her, which was about 6 weeks ago.  Our area is deficient in selenium.  Not sure if the loose minerals has enough in it or not.  Should I take them to the vet to get them looked at?  I would appreciate advice here and will be willing to do whatever it takes to help them if they need it.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 24, 2013)

I am not an expert...

I only have the experience of my twin doelings having the issue last year....I knew that we are in a selenium deficient area and so I gave extra selenium/E gel every month and right before and after kidding, but they were still deficient. Once they got the injectable from the vet...their legs became sturdier and had a lot more shape to them....Sorry I am not sure how to really describe it...I took them to the vet and he gave me a prescription of BoSe for the whole herd. 

I just wanted to mention it just in case...

Maybe some of the experts can give us their opinion????


----------



## madcow (Jan 25, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> I am not an expert...
> 
> I only have the experience of my twin doelings having the issue last year....I knew that we are in a selenium deficient area and so I gave extra selenium/E gel every month and right before and after kidding, but they were still deficient. Once they got the injectable from the vet...their legs became sturdier and had a lot more shape to them....Sorry I am not sure how to really describe it...I took them to the vet and he gave me a prescription of BoSe for the whole herd.
> 
> ...


I'm planning on calling our vet this morning and asking them what I should do.  Hate to drag those little babies into the vet, because it also means I've got to take Ginger, too, because she won't stand for us to take them without her, and I know that for sure.  She needs to be looked at too.  

I believe you are right about the deficiency.  I've done a little research on the net and it does seem that they are not quite right in their behavior at this point and it points to a selenium deficiency.  They aren't up and about much and I've seen Edna choke a few times when she nurses, all signs of a selenium deficiency.  

I really, really appreciate your seeing this, because this is something I wouldn't have known about, since these are my first kids.  So thankful I have this site to draw on the knowledge of experienced goat people. We are completely smitten with these goats and we want them to be happy and healthy. We owe everyone a debt that we won't be able to repay for helping us with our goats!  Thanks so very, very much!  

I will let you know what the vet says about them once I take them in this morning.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't think you have anything to worry about with a selenium deficiency.  They would be weak, wobbly, having a hard time moving about.


----------



## madcow (Jan 25, 2013)

Okay, like any mother, I worried about the babies all night and promptly took them to the vet this morning.  They do have a little bit of a selenium deficiency and so does Ginger.  The vet checked them all out and gave each of them a shot of selenium with some extra antibiotic for Ginger for good measure after the kidding.  He thought they were a little stiff-legged, from deficiency, but not bad.  He felt like they will be much better by Monday.  He's a really reasonable vet and talked with me a long time about goats and didn't tell me to much more than I already knew or learned from this site.  He only charged me $50 and some change for the time and the shots, which I felt was really reasonable.  Also asked him about bringing in dropping samples of Ginger and Trixie in a couple of weeks for testing for parasites and he will be willing to test for that and give us something if need be.  Whew, so glad I did that, and now my mind can be at ease about the goats!  Thanks for helping me out with this everyone!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## bigmike (Jan 25, 2013)

Madcow, are you sure y'all are selenium deficient...My vet said we were good in my area and wouldn't prescribe BoSe, said we didn't need it.......And most of Texas is good on selenium..there are parts that are deficient and maybe y'all are in one of those areas...I'd definitely ask your vet though..


----------



## madcow (Jan 25, 2013)

bigmike said:
			
		

> Madcow, are you sure y'all are selenium deficient...My vet said we were good in my area and wouldn't prescribe BoSe, said we didn't need it.......And most of Texas is good on selenium..there are parts that are deficient and maybe y'all are in one of those areas...I'd definitely ask your vet though..


Yeah, our area is low in selenium, from checking on the map that shows the mineral counts.  They are good now, and that's what the vet thought was the problem.  Thanks for the concern.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

I think it is totally awesome that people noticed something with your kid's legs...you checked it out promptly...problem taken care of ....wow...Backyard Herdies totally ROCK!!!


----------



## madcow (Jan 25, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I think it is totally awesome that people noticed something with your kid's legs...you checked it out promptly...problem taken care of ....wow...Backyard Herdies totally ROCK!!!


Yes it is awesome that someone was able to see something I would not have had any idea to notice!  I think it's just great to have such a valuable resource available to all goat lovers!  People helping people helping their animals!  I can't do this without you guys, and I wouldn't want to!  BYH do totally ROCK!!


----------



## madcow (Jan 25, 2013)

Guys, Ernie had a fluky reaction to the injection he got this morning.  We ran him back to the vet and they couldn't do anything to save him.  It wasn't an allergic reaction.  They think what happened was where the injection went in it got inflamed very quickly and put pressure on the vagal nerve.  The vagal nerve controls heart rate, and blood pressure and it caused both to plummet and it wouldn't come back.  Needless to say, I'm really sad at the loss of one of my first babies.  He was such a cute, sweet baby, but I guess it wasn't meant to be.  Edna is doing really well.  She actually looks better right now than this morning and I'm thankful for that.  Ernie had never quite looked right, and was so much weaker than Edna from the beginning.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 25, 2013)

madcow said:
			
		

> Guys, Ernie had a fluky reaction to the injection he got this morning.  We ran him back to the vet and they couldn't do anything to save him.  It wasn't an allergic reaction.  They think what happened was where the injection went in it got inflamed very quickly and put pressure on the vagal nerve.  The vagal nerve controls heart rate, and blood pressure and it caused both to plummet and it wouldn't come back.  Needless to say, I'm really sad at the loss of one of my first babies.  He was such a cute, sweet baby, but I guess it wasn't meant to be.  Edna is doing really well.  She actually looks better right now than this morning and I'm thankful for that.  Ernie had never quite looked right, and was so much weaker than Edna from the beginning.


 So sorry about Ernie.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

Awwww...so sorry


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

I am so sorry.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 25, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about your Ernie!  

I am glad your little Edna is doing better. 

Just curious...did the vet say what he saw that caused  him to believe Ginger was deficient? I thought it was pretty difficult to tell in adults....I just figured it was a giveaway that if my babies were deficient, mom must be too.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 25, 2013)

oh madcow I am so very sorry


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2013)

So sorry madcow.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 25, 2013)

sorry to hear you lost the little guy.  
Glad the little girl is doing good.


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## madcow (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the wonderful comments  everyone.  Everyone at this forum is so special to me.  To make us feel better brought the youngest granddaughter Sarah over (13), who was also grieving at the future loss of a friend moving away at the end of the school year.  She hadn't see the babies yet, so just seeing Edna for the first time didn't represent another loss to her.  Edna was even better than a few hours before when I checked on her and was already kicking up her heels and hopping around like a baby goat should.  That just makes your heart feel better watching her, knowing she was so doing well and so much better.  Having Sarah here and being with her was good therapy for all of us.  We all made each other feel better by the end of the evening.  She's a really good kid for a teenager.  That's what good country living does for you and your kids.  It was a blessing to have her here and we are so lucky to have them live so close by.  

As far as Ginger getting a shot for selenium along with the kids I believe the vet just went with what symptoms he found in the kids.  I did tell him that she has very brittle, dull hair, but I suppose that could be caused by a lot of things, including parasites, which we will be testing for in a couple of weeks.  

As far as Ernie was concerned the vet also found that he likely was having a digestion problem that he wasn't sure what it could be.  He had a hard lump in his stomach that shouldn't have been there and he probably wasn't digesting the milk properly.  In hindsight he didn't seem to nurse very vigorously and he was likely in an even more weakened state with not enough to sustain him.  I think he just wasn't going to thrieve from the beginning and the problem caused by the injection just hastened what would have happened anyway with the passage of time.  

I am putting this behind me and moving forward with a continued and renewed fervor to take good care of our goats.  Thanks for listening to me ramble.  It has made me feel better.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 26, 2013)

Glad to hear you are managing it well.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 26, 2013)

It is great that you were able to share something so wonderful with someone that only saw the fun side. Helps to keep us in the moment.  

Seeing the babies suddenly come alive when they have the BoSe was incredible for me. It was such a stark difference. 

I also had my vet check out my mama goat when my kids were deficient because it is just logical. I will say that now, when I give the BoSe I usually give a copper bolus at the same time and within a few days, coats shine up and they seem more active. This time of year it is really wet here and my goats all had some eye discharge. I was sorting out how to address that, but within a few days of the injection and bolus, the eyes cleared up. I think they needed the boost to their immune systems from the vitamins and minerals.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## madcow (Jan 29, 2013)

Ginger and little Edna, whom we are now calling ET, because those were Edna's initials, are really doing well.  Ginger is back to her usual self after the birthing and is doing a great job with little ET.  Little ET has gotten lots more active and playful after her injection of selenium.  Still have big sister, Trixie, in the chicken run.  I'm pretty sure Trixie is pregnant, as I've been watching her she has gotten larger around and has a developing udder, which was nonexistent when we got her about 7 weeks ago.  I've not really seen her come into esterus since we've had her, unless it was silent.  So pretty confident she's pregnant.  That means another goat with no due date! Sigh.......

Not sure if I can put Trixie, Ginger, and ET together yet.  Ginger has broken some of the chicken wire to the chicken run butting with her head at Trixie when she's close to the fence and ET.  We had to put up some wood to reinforce it before she broke through or someone gets cut on the wire.  I think I'm going to give ET another week or so before bringing Trixie into the mix.  She's still just really little and wouldn't be able to get away from Trixie fast enough to protect herself.  I think she needs more time.

We've got to get our larger goat pen up soon so we have more room for all these critters. 

How does a buck do with just chickens as companionship, or does he need another larger animal for company?


----------

